# Anyone bought from Badlands before for CO2?



## UnceasingStorm (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm a newcomer to this forum and hope to set up a new CO2 system using paintball tanks. I was just wondering if anyone has bought from Badlands before. I am looking for a 20oz CO2 tank.

If anyone can share their experience with this company, that would be great!

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I don't have a paintball tank co2 system, but I have bought many things from their store. Decent staff. 

But I would suggest getting a used tank from Kijiji, as long as it's still valid. 

And I believe they charge 4 bucks or so on co2 fills.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I got my cylinders and refills from them in Hamilton. Never had an issue. Decent price and fast service for refills compared to Canadian Tire. 

If you need some 20oz tanks I got 3 - 1 full, 1 empty, 1 half full if you're looking to save a couple bucks 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

